# We made the paper!!!



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

http://communitynewspapergroup.com/articles/2007/10/04/waverly_newspapers/news/news03.txt
.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Now that is too cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you!!!
I'm so pumped!
.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, congrats. Thats great.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Good job, Zach!!! You should be prepared for MORE people this year with that kind of press!!

BTW, I have a very cute, Halloween oriented 16 year old daughter..........after all, if you like to scare people, you're my kind of kid!!!:jol: :jol:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Good write-up ya got there! That's awesome!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!! Your going to be busy this year with visitors!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

That was a great article, you should definitely be proud! Love the matching Jack-wear too!!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Great article, congratulations! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great article. 

It's nice to see positive press about our holiday. 

You deserve it.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Congrads, it is always nice to be recognized for something you love to do.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats. Always nice to be recognized.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great write up there! We (you're haunt family) are very proud of you!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool stuff! A nice write up and you represent very well. Good luck with your future expansion plans.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

way cool! better buy more candy!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great article..Congrats!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Congrats. I made the paper too but it is in the lost and found section. LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks a lot for all of your nice comments!

Tonight I am going to be interviewed by the Waterloo Courier, a major paper in a big town about 20 minutes away!

This year is going to be AMAZING!
.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hecky Yeah FF!!!! WAY TO GO!!! WOO HOO!!!! 
((Im doing a happy dance for ya))
That's a pretty sweet article too!!! I hope ya gonna frame it


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

very cool..jealous...apts are no fun..i want a graveyard haha


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

that is way too cool. way to go, nice job!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is a great article there Frontyard. And your getting interviewed again? You are becoming such a media whore!!!  Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A very good article, and a real positive note for Halloween and those of us that enjoy it. Thanks FF,


----------



## The Juggerhaunt (Apr 12, 2007)

cool now all we need is a mag and this would be awsome also great job on the paper one question when next one bein made?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That is beyond cool! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

hey, right on FYF! we have a celebrity among us.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Haha thanks guys,
I was interviewed yesterday by another major paper...
This year is going to be amazing!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey ya, here's a link to another article:
http://waterloocourier.com/articles/2007/10/13/news/regional/055bd77e4bd5eb2486257373001dd138.txt
It was posted in the Waterloo Courier... A major paper in these parts!
.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great job! Another nice write up! I think you better plan on some pretty big crowds this year.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great article. 

You should be proud.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

way cool Congrats


----------

